# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Optometrist working in an Optical Retail Store

## vickgandhi

What salary structure does the retail store owner give to the OD?

Does the owner of the retail store provide free rent/equipment?

Also, does the optometrist take home the full amount for the exam?

----------


## Chris Ryser

According to posts here on Optiboard the OD gets the full pay for the exam and 50% of the profit on sales by the owner optician if the OD owns his own equipment.

----------


## Lab Insight

> According to posts here on Optiboard the OD gets the full pay for the exam and 50% of the profit on sales by the owner optician if the OD owns his own equipment.


Most optical retail OD's have zero stake in the operation.  They should get 100% of their exam fee, but should get zero profits from the sale.  The OD's job is simply to do the ocular exam, refract and spit out the Rx for the optician or frame stylist to capture the sale.

----------


## Golfnorth

> Most optical retail OD's have zero stake in the operation.  They should get 100% of their exam fee, but should get zero profits from the sale.  The OD's job is simply to do the ocular exam, refract and spit out the Rx for the optician or frame stylist to capture the sale.


Lab Insight....you are 100% correct on this one.
Don't forget that the OD should be paying the optician (landlord) a reasonable rent as well.

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------

